# Selling my W/S Ride



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

look in the marketplace
located near Charleston, SC


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

why?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 4 yaks at my house right now and something has to go. If one or two of the others sell first I'll keep the ride.

Others for sale are 
W/S SEACRET 15 foor touring yak
W/S FREEDOM 15 (predecessor of the Tarpon series)
Perception ALOHA furf / play boat

The Ride and Freedom are very comparable boats. The ride has beeter stability, but the Freedom is much faster and easier to paddle. Most of my fishing is a 1 to 1 1/2 hour paddle away from the launch point

The Seacret is a breeze to paddle on long distances and with the rudder, she's a very capable yak.

So it really doesn't hurt my feelings to sell or keep any of these boats. I've got a little emotional attachment to the Freedom because of the sheer number of over the slot reds I've caught from that yak.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Too Busy said:


> I have 4 yaks at my house right now and something has to go. If one or two of the others sell first I'll keep the ride.
> 
> Others for sale are
> W/S SEACRET 15 foor touring yak
> ...



Your right, the Ride is a "sea plow". Great boat for people who want the extra stability. Its a chore to turtle one.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> Its a chore to turtle one.




not fer captains of tugboats


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

The ride is gone. It went to a guy in his late 50's that wanted the extra stability. He's one happy fellow today.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

ONe just don't know what us ole guys gonna do to feel younger.God paddling is fun


----------

